

MA seeks restraining order to silence Defcon presentation about subway pass exploit - dfranke
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10012612-83.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
pius
They got the restraining order in time to stop the presentation, but not in
time to stop the distribution of the slides and source code. The question now
is when will the torrent of the Defcon CD get posted?

------
dangoldin
"Our research shows that one can write software that will generate cards of
any value up to $655.36"

2^16 =)

